
Why did we decide to write Docker in Go - astdb
https://www.slideshare.net/jpetazzo/docker-and-go-why-did-we-decide-to-write-docker-in-go
======
kristianp
Slide 21: "Why Go? 2) Neutral", it's not C++, Python, Ruby or Java.

This isn't a real reason, by itself.

